# Where to connect a battery charger on the TT



## robes (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello all,
As per the post title, as the car is likely to be laid up for some time, I'd like to know where is best to connect a battery charger to our TTS - I'm aware that the battery is in the boot, but I think that there are also terminals under the bonnet. It's obviously easiest to lift the bonnet and attach a charger here - is this OK to do this, or do I need to connect to the battery terminals direct?
Many thanks,


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes it has terminals under the bonnet & it will be fine to use them.
Do you have a Ctek or similar smart charger?
Hoggy.


----------



## robes (Jul 6, 2016)

Great - thanks Hoggy. Yes I have a CTEK Multi XS 3600 charger


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

robes said:


> Great - thanks Hoggy. Yes I have a CTEK Multi XS 3600 charger


Perfect.
Hoggy.


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

I bought one in Aldi a ew week ago, seems like a lifetime ago now but is that one ok or crap?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

DOD00 said:


> I bought one in Aldi a ew week ago, seems like a lifetime ago now but is that one ok or crap?


Hi, If it's a smart charger it should be O.K. Although I have many Cteks I think we pay for the name when we purchase Cteks.
Aldi Auto XS gets good reviews & 3 year guarantee.
Hoggy.


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

It's in the owner's handbook. Read it. pg 268

The two jump leads must be connected in the correct sequence. 
There are terminals in the engine compartment for the +ve and -ve connectors. The -ve connector attaches to a tang on the engine firewall


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

..while the + terminal is covered by a red plastic lid


----------



## robes (Jul 6, 2016)

mr gee said:


> It's in the owner's handbook. Read it. pg 268
> 
> The two jump leads must be connected in the correct sequence.
> There are terminals in the engine compartment for the +ve and -ve connectors. The -ve connector attaches to a tang on the engine firewall


Thanks Mr Gee - although I just want to connect a battery charger to the battery rather than jump start the car. I couldn't see anything in the handbook for that, but if I've missed it and you'd like to point me there that would be helpful.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

robes said:


> Thanks Mr Gee - although I just want to connect a battery charger to the battery rather than jump start the car. I couldn't see anything in the handbook for that, but if I've missed it and you'd like to point me there that would be helpful.


Hi, Connect the battery charger to the same place as one would connect jump leads, as Mr Gee suggested.
Hoggy.


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi I'm the guy with the Aldi charger. Can I ask how long should it take to charge the battery as it's attached a few hours now and nothing seems to have changed?? Maybe I should have ordered the CTek however I doubt it's really important enough to be ordered yet alone delivered now. Thanks D


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

DOD00 said:


> Hi I'm the guy with the Aldi charger. Can I ask how long should it take to charge the battery as it's attached a few hours now and nothing seems to have changed?? Maybe I should have ordered the CTek however I doubt it's really important enough to be ordered yet alone delivered now. Thanks D


Hi, Is the Aldi just a smart trickle charger or does it have a current output of 4+ amps.?
This is a good smart charger with an output of 4 amps if you require a quicker charge.
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll ... 3943722016
Half the price of Argos
Hoggy.


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Again thanks for that!


----------



## Dogbower (Nov 6, 2018)

Did you press the mode button? Only starts to charge once the car icon is selected. 
Stuart


----------



## robes (Jul 6, 2016)

Our TT had been parked up for about 2.5 weeks when I put the trickle charger on, and it took about 8 hours to get to full battery.

Put the charger on the A6 (which had been parked up for a similar time) and still didn't get a full battery after 10 hours.


----------

